# R15 Ghost changing channel to 201?



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wasn't sure about the first 3 or 4 times this happened but 2 of my R15's are possessed. Both the R15 in the living room and our bedroom has randomly gone to channel 201. Most of the time when I was just sitting there and once when I was trying to pay a recording. The first time this happen I thought it was due to me dropping the remote on the couch. The second time I thought the baby did it (she had the remote). The other times I just wasn't 100% what happened. But I can now say that I wasn't doing anything (and it's not like I had been sitting there for 3-4 hours on live TV it was only 30 mins or so at the most). It just switched to channel 201 by it's self and the time after that I had hit play on a MYVOD. The odd thing is that previous didn't work any of the times this happened. It wouldn't take me back to the station that I had been watching. Anyone else have this happen?


Side note: I finally had a buffer clearing issue this weekend. I was watch something and tried to rewind but it wouldn't let me so I hit play and to see the buffer bar and it just started. I was watching live TV and hadn't changed channels, played anything in MYVOD, or done anything else.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I havent had that happen (yet??). You know what I am going to ask next   have you tried a reset to see if that fixes it ?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

There was another thread about that. No sooner than I read it than I mysteriously went to Ch 201 (kind of like catching a disease when you hear others speak of it). Fortunately, it has only happened once, so far, on my R15.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I have had this happen before also. But, also I wasn't sure if I did it or the receiver did it by itself. Because I had falled asleep and left the remote laying beside me. So, I guess it was the receiver and not me. Who know's.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I havent had that happen (yet??). You know what I am going to ask next   have you tried a reset to see if that fixes it ?


Yes, I did know what you where going to ask and no I haven't done it. Wasn't even sure it really was doing it till Saturday. I think I'll reset one of the two and see what happens.



rlambert7 said:


> There was another thread about that. No sooner than I read it than I mysteriously went to Ch 201 (kind of like catching a disease when you hear others speak of it). Fortunately, it has only happened once, so far, on my R15.


I couldn't remember seeing another thread or not. At least I'm not alone. I wonder if this has anything to do with the Showcases? Maybe one of the signals is on the 201 channel?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Yeah, I have had this happen before also. But, also I wasn't sure if I did it or the receiver did it by itself. Because I had falled asleep and left the remote laying beside me. So, I guess it was the receiver and not me. Who know's.


I was not sure, either. However, since several others have reported it, I'm leaning to towards the "mysterious" side as opposed to the "accidently bumping" side. Besides, how would one "bump" the remote into jumping to Ch 201? I could see it if you have just been to Ch 201, then to another channel, and "bumped" the PREV button, or CH UP, or CH DOWN. But, pretty tough to bump a "2", "0", and a "1" accidentently.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have also had it happen on one of my R15's. Not sure, but I think it may be related to showcase recording that is being force pushed by DTV.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl,

Any word on this? Is this showcase related?

----------------------------------------------------------------------


Does the R15 default to channel 100 like other recievers when you install it or does it go to channel 201. If it does this could be similar to the issue people have had with the guided setup starting over again.


----------



## Gilligan (Sep 26, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Does the R15 default to channel 100 like other recievers when you install it or does it go to channel 201.


I just switched from Comcast a few months back and their box always went to their information channel when there ever was a problem or it restarted. I think it was channel 8 or 16.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I have also had it happen on one of my R15's. Not sure, but I think it may be related to showcase recording that is being force pushed by DTV.
> 
> Carl


I use to have a standalone tivo that would automatically go to the discovery channel when it was downloading info.

maybe the R15 does this. hasn't happen to me yet though.


----------



## SENATOR (May 9, 2006)

This has happened to me several times. There is no rhyme or reason to it. Once it happened while I was watching live TV, and once while I was watching live TV while recording the program being watched. 

I thought maybe my neighbors were effing with me - but if yours are all going to that same channel - I guess not!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Damn you R15, this happened yesterday several times yesterday about 5-6 times. A couple of times it was when I turned it on (about a min or two after) a couple of times it was when I played a MYVOD recording. So I have reset the receiver in the bedroom and we'll see if this helps anything.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still hasnt happened to either my R-15's (so far????).


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it happened to me several times during the one week I had an R15. I had several shows set up to record and each time the R15 decided to record channel 201 instead of the channels I told it too. What was interesting was that if the show I set it to record was 30 minutes it recorded 201 for 30 minutes. I set the R15 to record an HBO movie (1.5 hours) and it recorded 201 for 1.5 hours. 

Strange...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm, I haven't had it record on 201 but that could explain why I've missed recordings.

Ok, another weird channel changing issue last night. I was on the R15 in my living room and was trying to play a recording from MYVOD. Every time I tried to play the recording it went to channel 5 (this wasn't the channel of the recording). I had to do a red button reset for it to work.

Earl, any word on why the channel sometimes goes to 201?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I haven't gotten any information on why it is changing to 201.

The Showcases don't record from the channel (that I do know)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, didn't think so was just checking.


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

Mine just started doing the same thing. Just siting there and it tries to change to 201. I also notice it after I watch a recorded shows and the show ends and it automatically goes to 201.


----------



## shelby1214 (Feb 6, 2007)

I too had this same thing happen last night. I was watching local channel 12 and the channel banner popped up and was trying to change to channel 201. Then at one point several hours later I left the room and came back and the channel actually was switched to 201. I was able to change it back to 12 but don't understand what happened.


----------

